# potting soil under gravel?



## TylerT (Jul 11, 2010)

I was wondering if i could put potting soil under my gravel for my plants with roots?


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

How-To: Mineralized Soil Substrate, by Aaron Talbot - Library - Aquatic Plant Central

Mineralized soil is what you want. I've set up a couple tanks with it and its worked good so far.


----------



## TylerT (Jul 11, 2010)

where did you find the pottery clay?


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Thats what I did, used that exact same site back when I used topsoil as my substrate. I found my pottery clay at Michaels Design. I picked up any natural clay that was red. Mine was Mexican pottery clay. Some clays are dyed red, so dont get those.*


----------



## TylerT (Jul 11, 2010)

thank you for the help


----------



## BigDaddyKing (May 31, 2010)

u dont really need all the stuff that list on the site.

all u need is top soil, and gravel.

u can replace the pottery clay for penny. 
use the penny for iron. if not u can always use soil clay.


----------



## TylerT (Jul 11, 2010)

can i get penny at a home depot? or lows?


----------



## BigDaddyKing (May 31, 2010)

penny as in 1 cent coin ... loL
some ppl use hardware nails the rushy one for iron.

1 layer of soils, top it up with nails, and then top it up with 1 more layer of soils, than top layer will be ur gravel.

u should have 3 to 4 inch of soils and 1 inch of gravel, depends on how much u wanna use.


----------



## TylerT (Jul 11, 2010)

ahhh yea i would have to sterilize the pennys right?


----------



## BigDaddyKing (May 31, 2010)

it should be safe if the tank is just a plant tank, im not sure about adding fish.

so ask around first b4 u do anything. just to be on the safe side


----------

